

Linux 3.0 release - timf
http://lwn.net/Articles/452531/

======
mrb
Human-readable list of changes in 3.0.0, since 2.6.39:
<http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.0>

(For those who don't know, Kernelnewbies is a kernel developers community.
They maintain by far the best changelogs.)

~~~
sho_hn
I disagree. The h-online.com articles, while not in bulletpoint style, are
usually more detailed and better written, and currently the best way to dig
into a new release.

Overview: [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-
Linux-3-...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-
Linux-3-0-1279552.html)

Networking: [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3-0-Part-1-Networking-1257847.html)

Filesystems: [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3-0-Part-2-Filesystems-1263681.html)

Architectures and general infrastructure, including virtualization:
[http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3-0-Part-3-Infrastructure-1275463.html)

Drivers: [http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Kernel-Log-Coming-
in-3-0-Part-4-Drivers-1276887.html)

------
Mithrandir
Here's the commit:
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=02f8c6aee8df3cdc935e9bdd4f2d020306035dbe)

the tree:
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=tree;h=02f8c6aee8df3cdc935e9bdd4f2d020306035dbe;hb=02f8c6aee8df3cdc935e9bdd4f2d020306035dbe)

the diff:
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=02f8c6aee8df3cdc935e9bdd4f2d020306035dbe;hp=1f922d07704c501388a306c78536bca7432b3934)

and the snapshot:
[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=snapshot;h=02f8c6aee8df3cdc935e9bdd4f2d020306035dbe;sf=tgz)

It'll probably be a bit/longer for it to be 'officially' listed on kernel.org
as stable.

------
robinbourne
I wonder if they have the fixed the battery drain bug in this release.

When I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook, it had that bug. Read it on
reddit that it has something to do with regression or something. So I had to
downgrade to 10.10 to go back to previous version of the kernel.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Not exactly a regression. Current Linux started working around a BIOS bug that
causes many people's systems to hang: namely, those BIOSes configure PCI
Express devices to do Active State Power Management (ASPM), but tell the OS
not to support ASPM, causing the system to go pear-shaped when the devices try
to go into a low-power state. Linux now turns off ASPM on devices if the BIOS
says not to use ASPM; that makes many people's systems more stable, at the
cost of a bit more power usage.

So, complain to your BIOS vendor, or turn off that workaround in Linux and
take the risk that your system will become less stable.

~~~
checker22
How does Windows work around this?

~~~
ajross
"Windows" doesn't, the device vendors do.

I don't know anything about this particular bug, but it's no big deal: no
doubt fixable for any given device with a quick patch ("If the DMI string is
this and the BIOS says this, then it's lying and pretend it said this").

In the PC world, all the vendors have huge teams of engineers doing exactly
this: applying hacks to get Windows running correctly on each new device. Then
they package those hacks in per-device "driver" packages. This is the reason
why, for example, every motherboard has "Windows drivers" for download where
in Linux it's all part of the same kernel.

But this bites linux in the face of BIOS bugs: it has to make the assumption
that the BIOS follows the relevant standards. It's not that you can't do the
work to make this happen on any given device, it's that no one is paying the
teams of engineers to actually do the work for every device.

~~~
jellicle
More precisely, it's that the team of engineers which is generally willing to
do the work for every device, for free, is prevented from doing so by not
having access to the internals of the product.

~~~
ajross
I'm not sure I buy that. If they had real access to the internals, they'd be
fixing the BIOS bugs instead of hacking around it in the driver suite.

I think the real problem runs deeper: the culture of "firmware" in the PC
world is fundamentally broken. PC BIOS exists more to protect the business
models of the important players than it does to abstract the hardware in a
meaningful way. And frankly it's hurting those players (like the big one that
starts with an "I") badly in the embedded space, where 12-second POST times,
duplicated drivers, and thousands of lines of workaround code aren't
considered acceptable.

------
gcr
This article mentions that the kernel now has support for Microsoft Kinect.
How so? It seems odd to support that in the core kernel...

~~~
adestefan
It's support for access to the video and IR sensors.

[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=6612155a1dce344fb609c9487a879c693150ebb1)

